
Google's Spot Instances win big and you should too - vgt
https://medium.com/@thetinot/google-clouds-spot-instances-win-big-and-you-should-too-5b244ca3facf#.9xq6ux1o0
======
cuu508
I have not used GCE's preemptible instances. What I don't understand about
them is–how can you use them for anything other than batch jobs? There is no
guarantee that a critical portion of your instances will not be preempted at
any moment.

~~~
vgt
Author here, work at Google Cloud.

These are ephemeral instances, so you should use them for workloads that can
be easily interrupted, saved, resumed, and restarted elsewhere.

\- In the blog I mention that Dataproc, Google's Hadoop+Spark service, takes
full advantage of Preemptible VMs, automatically restarting the job bits that
go away.

\- Various HPC and media (rendering, transcoding) workloads are suitable here.

\- Some folks even write parts of their web-serving tiers.

\- This gentleman describes how they're leveraging 25,000 Preemptible
Instances
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13259575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13259575))

